# Game Thread - Raptors at Sixers



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

***********************************
TORONTO RAPTORS at PHILADELPHIA 76ERS
***********************************
*Tuesday, December 2, 2003, 7:00 PM EST.
Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet, COMCAST Sportsnet*
************************************









Wachovia Center in Philadelphia.



*TORONTO RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Alvin Williams, Jalen Rose, Vince Carter, Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall.

*TORONTO RAPTORS KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Lamond Murray, Morris Peterson, Milt Palacio.

*TORONTO RAPTORS COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Kevin O'Neill (HC), Tony Brown (AC), Bob Beyer (AC).




*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Eric Snow, Allen Iverson, Kenny Thomas, Marc Jackson, Samuel Dalembert.

*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Aaron McKie, John Salmons, Greg Buckner.

*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Randy Ayers (HC), Bob Bender (AC), Alex English (AC).



The Raptors are projected to start the new dynamic duo of Vince Carter and Jalen Rose. Rose, along with Donyell Marshall, and Lonny Baxter are expected to arrive in Toronto on Monday after a trade that also saw Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams, and Chris Jeffries head to the Chicago Bulls.

The game can be seen on Rogers Sportsnet in Toronto and on COMCAST Sportsnet in Philadelphia. Tip time is 7:10 PM EST Tuesday night.


*-SLSI-*


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

IF Rose and Marshall don't play, the Raptors WILL lose this one. If they play, well, they have a greater probability of surviving.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> IF Rose and Marshall don't play, the Raptors WILL lose this one. If they play, well, they have a greater probability of surviving.


If the trade happends, they will play. However, if Kevin thinks they are not ready yet, he might not start them, or might play them less than normal.

<B>-SLSI-</B>


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Coleman is back in the lineup for the sixers.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Coleman is back in the lineup for the sixers.


<font face="verdana" size="2"><b>Good player to have back if you are the Sixers. What is the word on Glenn Robinson, any idea?</b></font>

<font face="arial black" size="2" color="#DAA520"><b>-SLSI</b></font>


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

iverson just dropped 50 against the hawks.. i hope he doesn't do that against us.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> iverson just dropped 50 against the hawks.. i hope he doesn't do that against us.


<font face="tahoma" size="2">Dion Glover was defending Iverson? We have Vince defending him, don't think he can drop 50..</font>

<font face="Copper Black, Arial Black" size="2" color="#483D8B"><b>-SLSI-</b></font>


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Coleman is back in the lineup for the sixers.


or he was. a DNP tonight though. Thomas and Jackson starting.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

change Miami Heat key bench to Sixers key bench


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> 
> 
> <font face="tahoma" size="2">Dion Glover was defending Iverson? We have Vince defending him, don't think he can drop 50..</font>
> ...


Yeah... I see what you mean. With Vince guarding him, 50 seems too low for Ivy. Were you thinking at least 65? If so then I'm with you.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah... I see what you mean. With Vince guarding him, 50 seems too low for Ivy. Were you thinking at least 65? If so then I'm with you.


You are hillarious :laugh: 

<B>-SLSI-</B>


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> change Miami Heat key bench to Sixers key bench


lol and orlando magic coahing staff to sixers coaching staff


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

LOL Sorry 'bout that. Fixed. :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!


:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i can't wait for this game.. donyell and rose are surely going to make a difference..


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

This is one of those games that you can't miss if you are a Raps fan. Iverson versus Carter will be an awesome match. Then to top that off you have the first time appearance of Rose, Marshall, and Baxter. Should be a good one! 

<B>-SLSI-</B>


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

are u sure carter will gaurd AI? carter plays SF AI plays PG/SG
most likely AW or rose will gaurd AI


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

didn't kno where to post this post so i'm just gunna post it here...did anyone notice that bosh got his first carrer double-double against the heat?


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> are u sure carter will gaurd AI? carter plays SF AI plays PG/SG
> most likely AW or rose will gaurd AI


Carter plays shooting guard, like Allen Iverson. Morris Peterson and Lamond Murray play the small forward. Because of Iverson's quickness advantage over Carter, you will see Alvin and Milt guarding him more than Carter.

<b>-SLSI-</B>


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> didn't kno where to post this post so i'm just gunna post it here...did anyone notice that bosh got his first carrer double-double against the heat?


i noticed it and was gonna make a thread.. but the game was so bad.. i didn't even wanna go there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> This is one of those games that you can't miss if you are a Raps fan. Iverson versus Carter will be an awesome match. Then to top that off you have the first time appearance of Rose, Marshall, and Baxter. Should be a good one!
> 
> <B>-SLSI-</B>


yup, I'm pumped up for this game! Rose and Marshall will fit right in (fingers crossed). Vince and co should come out fired out for this one. I'm excited to see Bosh step onto the court every time. The sixer frontline can't contain him


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

I really want Rose to be a halfcourt superstar. Someone said he is good at it, and his game just sounds perfect for it.

No more empty passes and shot clock violations. I know he hasn't practices with us yet, but I think he's gonna grab 6 assists, 17 points, and we break 90.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> 
> 
> *TORONTO RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*
> ...



i honestly think that's going to be our starting line up.. marshall can't really guard the sf's in the league seeing he's not fast enough.. he has long arms and has played alot of C for the bulls last year..


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i think either BOSH or Donyell should come off the bench.


i cant wait for this game. lets see how rose fits in with carter.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

coleman is gonna be a tough matchup. I could see Moiso getting some minutes tonight. (I actually hope he does. I liked some of the things I saw in Miami. He didn't look that nervous to me, even with the travelling calls)


also, Vince looks freaky in that picture. Like he has makeup on or somethin


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> 
> 
> Carter plays shooting guard, like Allen Iverson. Morris Peterson and Lamond Murray play the small forward. Because of Iverson's quickness advantage over Carter, you will see Alvin and Milt guarding him more than Carter.
> ...


I just remembered that Allen Iverson has a tradition of torchering Alvin Williams. Just think the 2001 playoffs when despite Alvin sticking his arms out at Iverson's shots, he still swished them. This is sort of like Cuttino Mobley's tradition of torchering Vince.
Basically, I'm saying that no Raptor play can guard Vince exept for probably Vince but I doubt it.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i cant freaking wait to see this game.. 18 hours to go :upset:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't thinking i get this ****ing game. this sucks. i assume it's not a schedule problem this time. someone let me know if it's on sportsnet.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I realy don't think that Marshall will be our starting center. He will be a great power forward for us, he will stretch the defence with his range and post up when oportunities come. The Raptor's still need to find some one to Start at the 5, maybe Moiso can be that guy down the road but as of now we are hurting. Starting 2 skinny guys in Bosh and Donyell leave us with no muscle in the pain....over the long run this will kill us. 

I am stoked about the trade though!!!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> I just remembered that Allen Iverson has a tradition of torchering Alvin Williams. Just think the 2001 playoffs when despite Alvin sticking his arms out at Iverson's shots, he still swished them. This is sort of like Cuttino Mobley's tradition of torchering Vince.
> Basically, I'm saying that no Raptor play can guard Vince exept for probably Vince but I doubt it.


But now we have Jalen Rose, who will acctually benefit by playing for a defence-first syle coach in Kevin O'Neill. :yes: 




> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> i don't thinking i get this ****ing game. this sucks. i assume it's not a schedule problem this time. someone let me know if it's on sportsnet.


It will be broadcased on Rogers Sportsnet Ontario. There are blackouts for those out of the Toronto Raptors viewing area. 

<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

damn this is the game every year i looke forward to rose will play sg in ma opinion wit carter at sf. donyell will start on tha bench which will give us good explosion when he comes on. i dont no whether this is jus me but all ma mates that like ballin root for da sixers so that adds alittle extra excitement to!!!!!! C'MON ROSE


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

I put up asome free chat room for the raps game tonight.Raptors Game Time Chat


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

this will be a very interesting game to watch. AI is back and just wondering who will guard him tonight?

Milt? Vince? Rose? Definitely not A-Dub....hed break his ankles again..

And will Moiso/Marshall/BOsh defend the inside better..last time we got smoked inside...

should be a good one everyone..


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

adub is good at covering A.I. and not getting into foul trouble, but no one player will guard A.I.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

Rose and Marshall to start


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

keep me updated guys, it looks like i'm not getting this game.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

i hope this static goes away otherwise i'm gonna have to watch the game without audio.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

bosh at the C like i suggested.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

can't even get streaing audio for crying out loud. i guess i should be studying anyways...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

marshall! two points, 2 rebounds! wooohoooo...this is sad.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raps are lookin lost on offense.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

i wouldn't say lost, more like too loose.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

damn bosh is sick.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince is B-R-I-C-K so far


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

but BOSH IS SICK!!!

J5's pretty erratic, kinda forcing ish but he's slowly getting into the flow

marshall is fitting in just fine.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

donyell = 10 pts, 4 rbs, 4-6 fg in the first quarter.

i like this guy.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Carter with 5 assists in the first quarter!!! now that he has some capable players around him he's going to have some sweet assist numbers.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

donyell is beautiful.

jalen is playing pretty solid defense, and has made some pretty passes.

vince, though 1-6 at end of 1st, does have 5 assists.

bosh, great game so far, i love the combo of bosh/donyell


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Let me point out some facts about this team: 

- obviously, their officially a better team
- They will make much more passes in a possession than the previous Raptor team. 
- This team has a top 10 starting line up in the league, if not top 5. 
- This team will win 45-50 games. 
- Michael Curry is officially buried on the bench for life. Woo Hoo!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

BOSH keeps on impressing me. No doubt this kid is gonna be a star. He just needs to add a few more pounds, and more post moves.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Marshall with 11 points, 4 rebounds.

Vince with 2 points (1-6)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

suddenly we have a scoring frontcourt! who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> - Michael Curry is officially buried on the bench for life. Woo Hoo!


LoL, OMG. Nevermind, Michael Curry is playing in the start of the 2nd quarter.

By the way, the Bulls got officially ripped off.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

has jackson been overpowering Bosh?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

What happened today in Raptorland? Both your studio and game announcers are puting up a better defense for Rose than Mark Garragos ever could for Michael Jackson.

Did he take some kind of media beating in Toronto because everyone seems so defensive. 

I know the guy had a few issues in Chicago, but these guys are acting as though they're trying to defuse a smear campaign. 

What gives?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> LoL, OMG. Nevermind, Michael Curry is playing in the start of the 2nd quarter.



i dont mind curry is on the floor. we hav lots of scorers now.


also, J.Rose is playing PG in the second quarter.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, Rose is making passes like Magic that the player's cannot see untill they've realized Moiso already dunked! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

31-22 Raptors, 8:45 2nd quarter


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

31-21 raptors

Offense has MUCH MUCH more flow now.

Jalen Rose is playin terrific. 5 assist so far. I think Milt is officially in the doghouse?

Donyell has 13 pts in 13mins.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Rose at the point?! good to hear, i was hoping he could cover our backup duties. mo pete is guarding iverson then?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Rose at the point?! good to hear, i was hoping he could cover our backup duties. mo pete is guarding iverson then?


mopete is covering iverson rite now.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

going on a run while VC is taking a rest? aint it great? **** i wish i could watch this game.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

its 38-26 raptors.

Jalen Rose is passing really well. Looks very comfortable at the PG position.

Mopete is heating up.

VC is gettin ready to check back in.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

38-26 Raptors. I thought the Raptors were going to be lead in this game even knowing Rose and Marshall would play. But their smoking the 'Sixers at home its not funny. 

The Raptors are officially a top 6 Eastern Conference team.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

again. we're having lots of TURNOVER problems.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Hmm, is Aaron McKie (Cuttino Mobley) in disguise? 'cause he just played Vince one on one and swished the shot in his face.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

come chat here

3 of us right now


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

and they said we'd get killed on the boards....

doesn't look like it to me


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

51-41 Raptors Halftime. FIELD GOAL %: FIFTY SEVEN.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> FIELD GOAL %: FIFTY SEVEN.


:yes: 

and this is with Rose and VC on poor shooting

:yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

good thing raps tv replays games at midnite


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

8 assists for Vince in the half. now THAT's what i've been dying to see. he's been dishing, now his teammates can finish. raptors break 50 in the first half (any half?) for the first time this year.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

omg raptors are looking amazing...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

great half for the raptors..57% from the field.. season high 51 points in first half.. a little turnover prone.

alvin williams 4-4, hitting his shots, looking good.

jalen rose, not taking many shots, making good passes.

donyell, our top scorer with 13, and top rebounder with 5, looking great, has a couple blocks too.

bosh, playing good, picked up 3 fouls though, has to contain himself for going up for the block every single shot.

carter, 2-7, should get more involved in the offense, 7 points, and *8* assists, worked on mckie late 2nd qtr. has to keep doing that.

mo-pete looking great off the bench, 3-4 FG, 9 points, i wanna keep this kid.

baxter and moiso, solid rebounders.

murray hasn't seen any courtime in the first half, as well as palacio, hm.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

well, Sixers are playing terrible D, but wow, Rose really opens up the D and Marshall is terrific.... JYD replacement? how about JYD+AD replacement?

how come Lamond Murray isnt playing? could he be the odd man out?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> murray hasn't seen any courtime in the first half, as well as palacio, hm.


palacio i understand,

but is murray sitting this out for some other reason besides refusal of the coach?

i'd rather have him come off the bench first rather than Mo Pete


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> palacio i understand,
> ...


yeah, but MoPete played a good 2nd quarter.... not to mention he plays much better D.... which is a must given we had 2 new guys on the floor with him...

I'm glad Palacio isnt playing... nothing against Palacio, but he's back to where he belongs, as the 3rd point.

AW played great... seems like he's back to his old self.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh picks up another foul right away (cmon boy). 

carter picks up another assist (9!!!!) hitting marshall for the J. Marshall is going to thrive in this offense, post ups, pick and rolls, and open jumpers.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Allen Iverson was guarding Alvin Williams and AW goes "AI" and swishes it on his face, meaning he crossed him so bad    First crossover on AI???


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Facts: - Iverson Slashes more than Carter
- Carter shoots more than Iverson

Isn't that weird considering they have similar games?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

iverson does get tons of respect from the officials.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Facts: - Iverson Slashes more than Carter
> - Carter shoots more than Iverson
> 
> Isn't that weird considering they have similar games?


VC shoots more? i don't think so.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

How in the bloody hell does Iverson play 44 minutes out of a possible 48 when Vince plays like 37?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Why in the bloody hell does Vince play like "Vince Carter" in the late minutes of the 4th? 
Why in the bloody hell do players miss shots no one is guarding (Free Throws)? 

I need these answers discovered please.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> How in the bloody hell does Iverson play 44 minutes out of a possible 48 when Vince plays like 37?


YEAH! VC was out for almost the first 5 minutes of the 4th quarter?!?! He should be playing at least 40 mins a game..AT LEAST!! Not too sure what KO is thinking...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I don't understand, why wasn't VC on the court in the early stages of the 4th quarteR?


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

Philly over the limit for team fouls now...I LOVE IT!!! 4 mins left too..hahahahh!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Raptors starting to pull away now, 82-78...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

If this trade didn't happen, I'd bet you any money we would lose this one.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

wow.. iverson draws a foul every play.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> If this trade didn't happen, I'd bet you any money we would lose this one.


That's really true. Big game coming from Marshall esp with 27 points.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

91-85 Raptors, 35 Seconds remaining in the 4th.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

8 points difference with half a min to go...

Raptors' winning this one...


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raps win 95-88


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice opening game for Marshall


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Wow, Marshall tore it up.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

This game was so much fun to watch. 

Raps are 1 center away from being the best team in the east.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Wow, Marshall tore it up.


:yes: :yes:
Thank you paxson :yes:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

good game, alot of problems though if the raps face any sort of low post presence.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors win this 95-88. Vince with 21 points (9-9 FT), 5 rebounds, TWELVE assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal. 

To answer the question "Who got ripped off", the Bulls got obviously ripped off. Yesterday, GayD and JYD combined for 24 points. But guess what, Marshall scores 27 points (10-14, 4-5 3pt), 9 rebounds, FOUR blocks.

Wow on the other side, Allen Iverson shoots crap as always (8-32 LOL! but 18-23 FT ) 35 Points, 7 Rebounds, 7 Assists, 2 Steals. 

Game Notes: 
- Raptors will officially not be the lowest scoring team. 
- Vince Carter is officially Mr. 4th Quarter (Sorry Pierce)
- Iverson's shooting average is like 5-30 every game. 
- Michael Curry and Palacio's minutes are drastically reduced (Palacio got 0 minutes today, woo hoo!) 
- The Raptors are officially a 45-50 win team, book it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

we did a good job on the boards, just gotta work on keeping the opponents off the glass though.


----------



## ati (Aug 10, 2003)

wow, alvin was perfect from the line!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Great game. Very exciting to watch. I can't wait for Paul Pierce to come to town tomorrow night, and see him lose to the Raps.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

You can't judge a trade by one game. Marshall is inconsistent. I'm sure Paxson is happy with the trade from a Bulls point of view as he got rid of the underacheiving Jalen Rose and brought in some defensive muscle. Good luck.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> You can't judge a trade by one game. Marshall is inconsistent. I'm sure Paxson is happy with the trade from a Bulls point of view as he got rid of the underacheiving Jalen Rose and brought in some defensive muscle. Good luck.


GL to the bulls :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ok.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

yup OK.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Not a very good opening performance from Rose, with just 6 points. 
=-----------------------------------=


Double-double for Bosh, 10 points 11 rebs.


VC with 21 points, 12 asts (wow) and 5 rebs.


Marshall was 1 reb short of a double-double.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Even thought Jalen Rose played poorly by his expectations, he did a pretty decend job out there. He dished some good passes and finished with 8 assists.

Donyell Marshall was just amazing. He finished with 27 points and 9 rebounds, in 43 minutes. The really amazing thing about Donyell is that he was 4-5 from the three point line. Great game, great player.

Lonny Baxtor is a beast underneath. I still cannot believe that the Bulls gave up Baxtor for Jeffries. I really think that by the end of this year Baxtor will start as a centre for the Raptors.


<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I really think that by the end of this year Baxtor will start as a centre for the Raptors.
> <FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


forget snow as a top 10 pg, slasher is gonna have himself a quote in my sig :laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<B>TORONTO RAPTORS:</B>

PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
JALEN ROSE G 44 3-10 0-3 0-0 0 1 1 8 5 0 5 0 6 
ALVIN WILLIAMS G 35 6-6 1-1 2-2 0 5 5 1 3 1 2 0 15 
DONYELL MARSHALL F 43 10-14 4-5 3-6 1 8 9 0 5 0 2 4 27 
VINCE CARTER F 37 6-19 0-3 9-9 0 5 5 12 1 1 2 2 21 
CHRIS BOSH C 26 4-10 0-0 2-6 4 7 11 0 5 1 1 2 10 
Morris Peterson 16 3-4 2-3 1-2 1 1 2 0 2 1 0 0 9 
Jerome Moiso 14 1-5 0-0 2-2 0 2 2 0 2 0 1 0 4 
Lonny Baxter 13 1-4 0-0 1-2 0 7 7 1 5 1 2 1 3 
Michael Curry 12 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 
Milt Palacio DNP 
Lamond Murray DNP 
Mengke Bateer DNP 


<B>PHILADELPHIA 76ERS:</B>

PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
ALLEN IVERSON G 46 8-32 1-6 18-23 1 6 7 7 1 2 4 0 35 
ERIC SNOW G 39 2-6 0-0 0-0 2 2 4 5 3 0 1 0 4 
KENNY THOMAS F 39 8-16 0-0 2-3 3 6 9 2 2 1 1 1 18 
AARON MCKIE F 33 4-10 1-3 2-2 1 3 4 2 6 1 1 0 11 
MARC JACKSON C 12 5-7 0-0 2-3 2 2 4 0 3 0 2 0 12 
John Salmons 25 1-5 1-3 0-0 2 5 7 2 1 1 1 0 3 
Samuel Dalembert 20 1-3 0-0 1-2 5 3 8 0 3 0 1 2 3 
Amal McCaskill 13 1-2 0-0 0-0 2 2 4 0 3 0 0 0 2 
Kyle Korver 8 0-4 0-4 0-0 0 0 0 1 3 1 1 0 0 
Greg Buckner 5 0-2 0-1 0-0 0 2 2 0 0 0 1 0 0 
Willie Green DNP 
Derrick Coleman DNP 



I was surprised that Kevin O'Neill did not play Lamond Murray and Milt Palacio. I guess their minutes will go down alot since the arrival of the new crew.


<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Did You Know?: Vince Carter set a career high in assists with 12, beating his previous high of 11.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> forget snow as a top 10 pg, slasher is gonna have himself a quote in my sig :laugh:


Hehe put me in... yaaay :twave:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Did You Know?: Vince Carter set a career high in assists with 12, beating his previous high of 11.


When was it that he dished out 11 assists?


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Raptors win!! Raptors win!! Raptors win!!


as i said in an earlier post Marshall can put up numbers if he is given minutes...vince played very unselfishly and made perfect passes when needed. Rose had great dishes...especially that one early to bosh. AW! he's now a stud again. we missed a lot of free throws near the end of that game, if we hit 5-6of the ones we missed this is a blowout. Great to see the raps win this one


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

hey slasher how tall is baxter?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> When was it that he dished out 11 assists?


WHEN? How in the bloody hell should I know. But it would be strange for you to not believe me... 

Oh yeah, and switch #16 with me in the Vince Carter fan club.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, the W is all that matters! They got revenge against the Sixers and they did a good job of it! 95 points? That's pretty good, considering they're averaging 78 ppg, LAST in the NBA! Now, let's see what they can do 2morrow against the Celtics in the second game of a back 2 back!


----------

